# I been listening to local talk radio some recently



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I t seems alot of people think our Legislature is really screwed up & a Big part of the problems ND is expirencing

A bunch of Ultra conservative or lost Liberals - & OLD - Nerds - ??? I really don't mean or want to be disrespectful. But I heard back from a few really sharp caring Legislators - But the vast majority ??? - need to move it on over & let some fresh blood & ideas come to be. :eyeroll: :******: :roll:

I'd say the brain drain & lack of educated - smart people is manifesting it'self there more than anywhere


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

I am really on a smart *** role lately so I just have to say it:

*Many of the educated and insightful ND men and women are now called Non Resident Hunters. *:lol:

We are not just talking 4 yr NDSU and UND degrees here folks. Many of the bright kids completing technical skills training at Whapeton move to MN and beyond. Opportunity is what they are looking for.

ND people are recognized as intelligent, hard working, and enthusiastic.
When I hire I like to go looking west of the Red.

The new hockey arena in Grand Forks was not financed by a resident of ND. Ralph would have built what kind of fortune working and living in GF after his time at UND ?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So what's your point????We already know you are a NON-RESIDENT


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

I have really tried hard not to get involved with this non sence of arguing with PH. All I can say to you PH, opinions are like a$$holes, everyones got one. :******:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

1) I am not the only one.

2) Those that leave may eventualy offer ND more than if they had stayed.

3) Offering better hunting to those that stay in ND may keep a few around. But are those the people that are the highly driven and will direct ND to a better future. A few not all.

*Careers, professional growth opportunities, income *... will keep them or get them back.

What are the goals of the high school students of Bottno?

Stretching your wings often makes you a stronger, well rounded individual.

Imagine a place lets say Bongo, where everyone graduates from HS and works for dad or the neighbor. A few get to Minnow State and get there teaching degree .. return immediately to teach. Pretty isolated group of people.

Here the banjo playing in those hills already.

Stretching out to the North Dakota University system or liberal art schools or even dare I say ... education outside of ND ... will only strengthen those that stay or return. College, military ... good reasons for some to leave - even if for a little while - say 4 years.

Pride in community is one thing. Willingness to absorb information, ideas, and energy from other regions of the world is beneficial.

Boy am I wondering off the original ...


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Huntnlab :: Not trying hard enough. sit boy sit.


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

Ph, thanks for the comment, but I am not going to play into your game, I have much better things to do with my time than waste it on a person like you. If one of your only goals is to sit in here and aruge with everyone, basically just pissing everyone off thats fine but it just seems to me, that you being such a smart and big person you just have all the answers and all of us residents have no idea what we are talking about. Yep PH, you are right we are all wrong.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

It is real scary I am going to agree with Fetch. But let us look at the big picture. No one in the legislature can think out of the box. Forget about the mud hens and road rosters. ND has to redo their whole tax system. 
1) We rely way to much on property taxes.
2) Should have had a slight gas tax increase about every 4 years or so, just to keep up with road maintance.
3) Inch up the sales tax to provide property tax relief.
And I am sure you creative folks can think of much more!!!
A very modest home of $90,000 in the Grand Cities pays about $2800/year or about 1.34 or so per hour in taxes and insurance for a full time worker. How can a young person become a home owner and stay in the state.
There are alot of smart people on this site. Let's solve the big problems and stop whinning about the little ones.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This says it all

I am really on a smart *** role lately so I just have to say it: 

I'm finished replying to any of your posts...If we ignore you...will you go away????


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

PH. I am from Minnesota and why do you have to sit here and give NR Hunters a bad name? If you don't have positive comments why don't you stay off the posts!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Ken,

That's my hope. DFTT.

M.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Ken,

That's my hope. DFTT.

M.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Just trying to force a few to think outside the box. More ways to skin the pheasant.

:eyeroll:

I will play on MRNs comment. Play back, ignore, argue ... multiple ways to play the game.

You need to get over the river. You drive straight at it and you plunge into the river. Get out jump into another car drive straight at it and you plunge into the river. Get out jump into another car drive straight at it and you plunge into the river. Get out jump into another car drive straight at it and you plunge into the river. Get out jump into another car drive straight at it and you plunge into the river. Get out jump into another car drive straight at it and you plunge into the river. Get out jump into another car drive straight at it and you plunge into the river. Get out jump into another car drive straight at it and you plunge into the river.

Eventually someone needs to build a bridge and get over. Change of tactics can work.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Hey I really left myself hanging with #2. I guess you are holding to your guns MRN.

jbaincfl: I am born and raised NoDakn. MN is using me for economic growth. Some day I hope to return to NoDak.

MN offers great hunting, but its not home ...

Who says what I am saying is not positive ...


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

97 - 98% of the forum members here, and probably 70 - 80% of ND hunters. (Rough Estimate, % could be higher) :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Austin is proabably right on that one, Ph you are back, well i think you should be a leaving again, It just like the river deal You drive straight at it and you plunge into the river. Get out jump into another car drive straight at it and you plunge into the river. Get out jump into another car drive straight at it and you plunge into the river. Get out jump into another car drive straight at it and you plunge into the river. Get out jump into another car drive straight at it and you plunge into the river. Get out jump into another car drive straight at it and you plunge into the river. Get out jump into another car drive straight at it and you plunge into the river. Get out jump into another car drive straight at it and you plunge into the river. 
See how stupid that remark was, think before you type.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

WHATA HYPOCRITE. PH is getting used for econmic growth (why can't you have ND use you for economic growth)? Excuse me but we choose to have are economic growth here and keep it here ( we don't run from our economy WE LIVE IT) and know he's saying that his economic growth is going to MN when he's a diehard ND'n.

So where is you growth going? ND or MN?

*REALLY WHAT SIDE ARE YOU ON PH?*


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

and let me guess PH your going to talk about all the grain you've harvested and all the cattle round ups you've been on or all the stuff you did as a kid ( well your note a kid any more so stop acting like one...) And you should know that when you do end up moving back (if things keep up this way) the only land you will be hunting ND is the land of you families because everything else will be leased up!!

Then what?

Mav...


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The late John Wayne in the movie McClintock used and decribed a" cull" in that movie. I do believe it may apply to PH


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

[*b]Really PRAIRIE HUNTER what next? If your so smart tell us how to do it then! Why don't you help instead of hinder? Soon you will be our side asking to hunt with all of us? We will all have land then, and we will all be hunting it togethor!*

ONE THING IS FOR SURE! I'VE MET PEOPLE FROM ALL OVER THE COUNTRY FROM THIS SITE AND HAVE HUNTED WITH MOST OF THEM, AND I WOULD SHARE A FIELD WITH JUST ABOUT ANYONE ON THIS SITE...
BUT WHEN IT COMES TO "HINDERS" OF OUR CAUSE I THINK THEY CAN HUNT WITH THEIR FAMILY.

HAPPY HUNTING PRAIRIE HUNTER BUT I DON'T EVER WANT TO SHARE A FIELD WITH YOU!! YOU ***** AND CRITICISE TO MUCH FOR SOME ONE WHO SITS BEHIND A COMPUTER ALL DAY AND RUNS THE TRAFFIC UP HERE!!

MAV...


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

PH, All I can say is you guys elected a profesional wrestler as your govenor. :lol: that says it all. Now your state is in the red. imagine that! If you got such great hunting in MN then stay there and hunt. Otherwise try to show at least a little respect. the things you wish for here may be the death of it all for all of us.  I hope you have a good season and I hope your have a great time visiting our state. casue the way things are going it wont be long until it is all pay to hunt :******:


----------



## Travis Schmidt (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm pretty new to this site, but I'm going to throw in my two bits on PH. PH is no idiot. He understands how things work, but sometimes his ego gets in his way. He's too arrogant. PH makes us all think about issues, and he hits the tender spots and thats why we get so worked up. PH my advice to you: You seem like a smart guy. It sure as hell shows in your posts you wish you were back in the last great place in the Union-North Dakota. Come back and make a difference. :beer:


----------

